# BEST ROLL ON DEODORANTS



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Was give the missus a little hug in the morning the other day and she said the old pits smell a bit sweaty. She has mentioned this a few times and i have noticed by the end of the day they are not at there best :cursing:

I was always quite happy with my sanex roll on but i bought a nivia 48 hrs protection but still a bit sweaty in the mornings.

Anyone had more sucsess with certain roll on / stick / deodorants :confused1:

cheers


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive always used lynx dry,a good rub of that or spray will keep you

dry for a week lol.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I use Perspirex roll on - Its for excess sweating.

Use it once a night, before bed - great stuff. High street stuff I found to be useless...

Oh and for such a small bottle it lasts ages.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

The Loreal Menexpert one is really good


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Aint nothing stopping me from sweating! Iv tried every stick and spray on the market and as soon as i put a top on I have major Teacher Pits within 15 mins. And it can be quite embarrassing :blush:

I find using Nivia Silver roll on then a spray of lynx dry afterwards delays it a little and keeps me smelling fresh all day. But as much as i sweat i dont smell anyway but if you give that a try you should get some nice results


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i got a nivia one at the moment. there was also one advertised as a 96 hr protection !!!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sure is probably about the best roll on ive used

but.... for some strange reason Sure have stopped making their Sure for Men Invisible Roll on? Or at least Morrisons, Tesco & Asda dont sell it anymore. I wear black shirts most of the time so now i have to use Sure Invisible for girls lol.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Mitchum for men, it's amazing!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Its all lies!

From my experience a lot of them go stale after say 8 hours or so from mixing with the sweat. The Nivea silver spray is better than the roll on if im honest and smells better


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

The only thing that's ever kept me totally dry all day is the Lynx deodorant stick. It can leave your shirt pits a bit crusty after a while though.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

just found this site for all you sweaty b4stards out there

http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/health/galleries/13601/Which-men-s-deodorant-is-best-/9

think i am gonna give mitchum a go but at £3.12 i best not smell like a cornish pasty in the morning !!!!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> just found this site for all you sweaty b4stards out there
> 
> http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/health/galleries/13601/Which-men-s-deodorant-is-best-/9
> 
> think i am gonna give mitchum a go but at £3.12 i best not smell like a cornish pasty in the morning !!!!


Could it be strong enough to tackle my outrageous teacher pits.......? Only one way to find out....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> Could it be strong enough to tackle my outrageous teacher pits.......? Only one way to find out....


Well as you can see its the best thing since sliced bread, so effective it would dry the sea up if you dropped it in there !!!!

and bbk uses it so lets see what he thinks


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

BBK said:


> Mitchum for men, it's amazing!


Is it as good as they say ?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually have an appointment with a dermatologist tomorrow to get botox done in my arm pits to stop the sweating! All my worries will soon be over


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

liddle's own brand always have it in glove box after a bit of graft only 49p but keeps the pits drier than a 90 year old nun!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Go to boots and buy some Driclor, but it on before bed will keep you dry for next few days.

It does sting if you use too much but it closes the sweat pores = no sweating.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I use sure roll on stick, works fine for me 

I don't rate Mitchum at all, it's really wet when it goes on and takes ages to dry, doesn't stop me sweating either :/


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr-Ponting said:


> I use sure roll on stick, works fine for me
> 
> I don't rate Mitchum at all, it's really wet when it goes on and takes ages to dry, doesn't stop me sweating either :/


It is wet but hair dryer it and it works a treat


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

perspirex is meant to stop sweating totally


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Go to boots mate and buy Triple Dry 72hr..its the bollox. Put it on before bed once a day and those pits wont sweat again. soon as theyve stopped sweating you only need to apply one or twice a week. It aint cheap its about £7 for a roll on or £5 for a spray but its **** hot stuff top rated everywhere lynx nivea sure etc does nowt for me but since usin this i aint sweated in months lol


----------

